# My love at first sight bag - mini Alexa



## udara

Love this bag when i was studying in university, and when I want to purchase it, it was ROL. After all these years, finally I am able to own one 
Love it so much and I believe I will enjoy it too! Even though the bag is not made in UK or Spain but in China, the quality still looks amazing.


----------



## IntheOcean

Very pretty! Congrats. Leather looks sooo yummy.


----------



## udara

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty! Congrats. Leather looks sooo yummy.


Thanks, and looks durable too


----------



## rugchomp

Beautiful bag, nice color too


----------



## coniglietta

Congratulations! It's such a cute bag. The Alexa was on my wishlist when I was at university, too. I'm glad Mulberry brought it back.


----------



## Saz93

Congratulations! She’s beautiful  I love the top handle


----------



## jp23

Cute congrats on your little love!


----------



## udara

coniglietta said:


> Congratulations! It's such a cute bag. The Alexa was on my wishlist when I was at university, too. I'm glad Mulberry brought it back.


no regrets to purchase and it is always my IT bag too


----------



## udara

Saz93 said:


> Congratulations! She’s beautiful  I love the top handle


Same here! The new handle without the base still very nice


----------



## littleblackbag

udara said:


> Love this bag when i was studying in university, and when I want to purchase it, it was ROL. After all these years, finally I am able to own one
> Love it so much and I believe I will enjoy it too! Even though the bag is not made in UK or Spain but in China, the quality still looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 5091522


I recently bought the mini Iris, also made in China, but doesn't detract from the quality. Both are beautiful bags and very well made. I just hope that their factories in China are safe environments for the workers and that they are not using cheap labour.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Gorgeous! leather look so soft!


----------



## ivdw

So nice, I'm eyeing the black one..just wondering what fits inside? How mini is it?


----------



## udara

littleblackbag said:


> I recently bought the mini Iris, also made in China, but doesn't detract from the quality. Both are beautiful bags and very well made. I just hope that their factories in China are safe environments for the workers and that they are not using cheap labour.


True, labour cost in China is much lower to leverage Mulberry’a profit margin and hope they get what they should pay for.


----------



## udara

ivdw said:


> So nice, I'm eyeing the black one..just wondering what fits inside? How mini is it?


The black looks good too, and it fits quite a lot!

small purse, sunglasses, bluetooth earphones, s21 ultra (6.8” monitor), a pack of tissue, hand sanitinerary, small umbrella, card holder, all my daily things can put inside effortlessly.


----------



## ivdw

udara said:


> The black looks good too, and it fits quite a lot!
> 
> small purse, sunglasses, bluetooth earphones, s21 ultra (6.8” monitor), a pack of tissue, hand sanitinerary, small umbrella, card holder, all my daily things can put inside effortlessly.


You’re joking! A small umbrella?? It looks so small, the bag!
thank you for your reply! Now I have to get over the price..


----------



## totally

The Mini Alexa is so pretty in the Chalk colour! Congrats on your new beauty


----------



## erv

udara said:


> Love this bag when i was studying in university, and when I want to purchase it, it was ROL. After all these years, finally I am able to own one
> Love it so much and I believe I will enjoy it too! Even though the bag is not made in UK or Spain but in China, the quality still looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 5091522


Congratulations! This bag is super cute and I am considering it myself. Do you know how heavy is the bag? I have a Speedy 25 Empreinte and it is significantly heavier than the canvas once filled especially since I have shoulder pain. Also, how do you find the turn lock? Many youtubers mentioned it’s a pain to turn the lock quickly because the is squashy (I like squashy bag though!). Would love to hear your feedback. TIA!


----------



## ilec

littleblackbag said:


> I recently bought the mini Iris, also made in China, but doesn't detract from the quality. Both are beautiful bags and very well made. I just hope that their factories in China are safe environments for the workers and that they are not using cheap labour.



Do you know which of the other styles are made in china? They don't indicate that on the website.


----------



## littleblackbag

ilec said:


> Do you know which of the other styles are made in china? They don't indicate that on the website.


I think I remember seeing somewhere that 50% of their bags are made in UK and 50% elsewhere i.e China. I also believe that looking on the website, unless they state that the bag is made in their UK factory then its not. I don't think the quality of the bags are any less than those made here, but I do have concerns regarding environment and working conditions for their staff.


----------



## udara

Hi, apologies not replying sooner, way too busy these days.

yes, the turn lock does quite hard to close if not filled in, my solution is to fill up the bag and use my longer Chanel wallet to make the bag stand.

about the weight, it’s fine for me when it is not filled with a small umbrella, once put it in, I will have to exchange shoulder (I can’t stand heavy bag too!) I got a mini Givenchy and I give it up, she is resting on the floor for over a year....

overall, I do like the bag, hold a lot and very versatile, well.. it’s my dream bag over a decade  



erv said:


> Congratulations! This bag is super cute and I am considering it myself. Do you know how heavy is the bag? I have a Speedy 25 Empreinte and it is significantly heavier than the canvas once filled especially since I have shoulder pain. Also, how do you find the turn lock? Many youtubers mentioned it’s a pain to turn the lock quickly because the is squashy (I like squashy bag though!). Would love to hear your feedback. TIA!


----------



## Katinahat

Gorgeous bag choice! Welcome to the Mulberry club. I totally adore my Alexa’s. Original buffalo chestnut circa 2017 in the sale and black icon in 2020. Still a classic.


----------

